# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Đố vui tin học >  Câu đố #006: Câu hỏi về WinWord

## giasuvietmy

Các bác đều biết sử dụng lệnh *Break...* trong Word. Giờ xin hỏi một câu ngược lại là: Có một tài liệu bị chia thành nhiều *sections*. Làm thế nào để bỏ hết các sections đó đi một cách nhanh nhất? (Cái này rất hay gặp khi ta chuyển đổi file từ định dạng *.PDF* sang *.DOC*)

----------


## thangvigreenland

Bạn có thế cho hình ảnh minh họa ko?

----------


## duancanhotp

break chỉ phân trang mà thôi

----------


## muabandienthoai

> break chỉ phân trang mà thôi


tôi đồng ý với ý kiến của bạn

----------


## huyettulam

[IMGLEFT]:d[/IMGLEFT]chiu thui!

----------

